# s3fs mounts and won't list subdirectories

## remix

i have been able to mount my s3 bucket to a mountpoint.

when i ls the contents, only files show, no directories.

is there something i'm doing wrong?

tia.

----------

## cjubon

You may add  the option "noserverino" in the relevant line of your /etc/fstab.

See here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-809949.html

cheers

----------

## remix

 *cjubon wrote:*   

> You may add  the option "noserverino" in the relevant line of your /etc/fstab.
> 
> See here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-809949.html
> 
> cheers

 

thanks but, i don't think you really read my post. maybe you assumed s3fs is just some arbitrary filesystem that mount/fstab would treat the same as any other. 

or i misread your comment, because it sounds like you are suggesting using an option that doesn't exist for s3fs

```
s3fs -o noserverino mybucket /mnt/s3test/

fuse: unknown option `noserverino'
```

any other suggestions?

----------

## remix

anyone else reading this, i found that subdirectories that already exist in the bucket are not visible when you ls the s3fs mounted directory.

if you mkdir from the s3fs mounted directory, you ARE able to see and use(cd) that.

if you delete that directory (not using s3fs), you can still 'see' that directory in the s3fs mounted directory using ls. you can rmdir it there too and it goes away.

a little strange, now i know it's quirks.

----------

## cjubon

thought you meant "samba version 3" fs   :Embarassed: 

Sorry for that

----------

